# Reifendruck beim Trial



## SCRiBE (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch der Reifendruck beim Trial fahren ist. Habe einige Videos gesehen und fast immer beaobachtet, dass die Felge auf dem Hinderniss (Kante) aufgeht. Schadet das der Felge nicht?

Ich schätze der Luftdruck wird auch immer dem Parcour angepasst, oder?

Danke 
Der T


----------



## Angelo Berlin (19. Mai 2004)

@ Mods Anmerkung: Bitte nehmt mal diese Frage in die FaQ's (Fragen and Questions  ) auf! 

Das mit dem Luftdruck hängt sicher ein wenig vom Gelände, aber noch viel mehr von deinem Körpergewicht ab. Also igendwas zwischen 0,9-1,8 Bar und solange man nicht volles Rohr auf ne Kante sämmelt, schadet das der Felge eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss 1065 (19. Mai 2004)

tja also ein trialer der welt elite sagte mal zu mir:

"es reicht vollkommen aus wenn du hinten etwa 1,2 bar drauf hast! Vorne kannste ruhig mit 1.8 bar fahren!"

ich muss sagen so fährts sich wirklich nich schlecht! aba muss jeder selbst wissen...


----------



## Levelboss (19. Mai 2004)

Der Luftdruck hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, z.B. vom Gewicht des Fahrers, dem Reifen, der Felgenbreite oder dem Gelände.
Man kann nicht so allgemein sagen, wie hoch der Luftdruck sein muss.


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (19. Mai 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Luftdruck hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, z.B. vom Gewicht des Fahrers, dem Reifen, der Felgenbreite oder dem Gelände.
> Man kann nicht so allgemein sagen, wie hoch der Luftdruck sein muss.


Ja nee is klar...


----------



## andre35i (26. Januar 2009)

hallo leute möchte gerne wissen was der beste reifendruck für mich ist...habe echo felgen vorne 40mm hinten 46mm und try all reifen vorne 2,0hinten 2,50 und ich wiege 75 kilo...

LG Andre


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2009)

ausprobieren und den eigenen weg gehen kann ich nur sagen. Ich bevorzuge einen recht hohen luftdruck, dazu kommt noch das ich dermaßen fett bin. Ich kann hinten ohne probleme 1,8-2 bar fahren
Andere schwören auf 0,8 bar. 

Das musst du selber herrausfinden, es gibt nicht DEN luftdruck.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. Januar 2009)

Probier mal vorne und hinten ein bisschen über 1 bar... 1,2 oder so... 

Unter Umständen sogar weniger... die Reifen sind nicht schlecht!


----------



## tha_joe (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mächtig Druck! 
97kg, Try All Sticky, da schlägt man selbst ohne Kante durch wenn zu wenig Druck drauf ist. Ich werde jetzt mal nen Minion versuchen, um wenigstens noch ein bisschen Bounce rauszuholen.
Für den optimalen Luftdruck muss man halt ein bisschen fahren, man merkt ja wie stark der Reifen beim Landen auf ner Kante in die Knie geht, dann mit mehr Druck, wenn es zu viel ist wieder raus, etc...und irgendwann hat man ihn.


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Januar 2009)

Desweitern kommt es darauf an, wo du unterwegs bist.

City oder Natur? Griffig oder rutschig?

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2009)

ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich ganz auf mein gefühl verlasse. oft mach ich erstmal 2..2,2 bar rauf und mach ein zwei sprünge und pass dan an. und wenn es mir gefällt ist gut. nen genauen druckwert hab ich mir noch nie rausgefahren

ich fahr hauptsächlich in urbanem gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (26. Januar 2009)

ausprobieren is die besste methode

ich wiege 78kg fahre 20" und hinten einen try all sticky vorne maxxis
der druck: hinten genau 1 bar vorne 1,3-1,4 bar
muss sagen ich bin nur in der city unterwegs
aber passt bei mir genau richtig


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin bisher mit einer Pumpe ohne Anzeige prima durchs Leben gekommen..
Einmal mit dem Daumen von oben in den Reifen drÃ¼cken und ich weiÃ ob es passt oder nicht.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. Januar 2009)

sorry aber das muss sein, hab da ne super coole seite gefunden!
ich wuerde den 1ten eintrag anklicken!

klick


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2009)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> sorry aber das muss sein, hab da ne super coole seite gefunden!
> ich wuerde den 1ten eintrag anklicken!
> 
> klick



wahnsinn. das ding ist geil!


----------



## DirtMTB (27. Januar 2009)

@Dr. Hasi
wie geil ist das denn!  Wie hast das denn gemacht?
Gruß Jan


----------



## Trialstriker (27. Januar 2009)

hier nimmste den 

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/

und dann gib ein was du suchen willst und er erstellt dir dann für diese google suche eine url


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (27. Januar 2009)

jo .. hab ich auch grad raus gefunden
Gehirn war auf Pause eingestellt

Danke


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. Januar 2009)

hat mir auch direkt gefallen...
tip top sach ich nur ;-)


----------



## Onkelkeks (14. März 2012)

Moin  Ich bin relativ neu in den Trialsport eingestiegen, bin vorher aber schon MTB usw gefahren... Ich habe mir http://www.inspired-bike-store.de/I...au::27.html?XTCsid=8jlolbpbqk6f9ivvki6q11r6f4 dashier gekauft  Ich hab ähnliche Fragen zum Reifendruck, denn sobald ich da ein bisschen weniger draufmache knallt bei jedem "hop" die Felge, da mach ich mir immer ein bisschen Sorgen...Also ich wiege knappe 70 Kilo, was würdet ihr zum Reifendruck sagen ?


----------



## Sherco (14. März 2012)

solange ihr nur auf urbanem Untergrund fahrt, könnt ihr ruhig an die 2 bar gehen.


----------



## Onkelkeks (15. März 2012)

Naja was heißt urban...Ich hab im Endeffekt das selbe vor wie DannyMcAskill ^^


----------



## ecols (15. März 2012)

dann kannst auch 4bar fahren..


----------



## Onkelkeks (16. März 2012)

Hahahah, bekommt man hier auch ernste Antworten ?


----------



## ingoingo (16. März 2012)

nicht wenn man Sachen fragt die im Thread schon gesagt wurden!

Wenn der Reifen durchschlägt hast du zuwenig Druck drauf. Wie du das ändern kannst sollte klar sein.

Wo ist jetzt das Problem ?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. März 2012)

Weil ich so gut drauf bin hier meine Antwort:

Je weniger Reifendruck du fährst, desto mehr Gleichgewichtsfehler werden beim Hüpfen ausgeglichen und desto besser hält der Reifen auf Naturgelände. Außerdem kannst du durch du etwas mehr Höhe rausholen wenn du den "bounce" nutzt. 
Je mehr Reifendruck du hast, desto besser für deine Felge und desto besser rollt dein Rad (Vorteil Manual etc.). Mit höherem Reifendruck ist man gezwungen sauberer/oder weniger zu "hüpfen" kann sich aber auch mal Fahrfehler leisten ohne gleich ein neues HR kaufen zu müssen. 

-> Tipp: Probier aus womit du am besten zurecht kommst und mach etwas mehr drauf.


----------



## ingoingo (17. März 2012)

Ich denke aber gerade am Anfang ist es empfehlenswert ein wenig mehr Druck zu fahren. Gerade Anfänger neigen beim Backwheelhop zu hämmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (17. März 2012)

Naja das mit dem Gleichgewicht stimmt nicht so meiner Meinung nach

Also um so mehr Luft du auf dem reifen um so direkter reagiert der reifen und besonderst wenn man richtig wenig Luft auf dem reifen ist knickt der reifen sehr schnell ab.

Und weniger Luft heißt mehr grip stimmt auch nicht so ganz weil mehr als das die Stollen das hinternis berühren können sie ja nicht solange mann keine 6bar auf den reifen hat passt das schon.

Hoffe ihr könnt das lesen habe mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## ecols (18. März 2012)

Die Anzahl der Stollen variiert und die Auflagefläche der Stollen. Wenn man wenig Druck fährt (~1bar) schmiegt sich der Reifen schön um die Kante. Bei viel Druck (~4bar) bleibt an einer Kante nur noch eine linienförmige Berührungsfläche. Also will man beim Trial tendenziell mit so wenig Luft wie möglich fahren, gerade so dass der Reifen nicht unnötig walkt oder man bei großen Moves durchschlägt.
Im Citytrial, oder beim streetigen Fahren will man tendenziell mehr Rollen, dafür braucuht man auch mehr Lust.

Der optimale Druck ist also vom Fahrer, Fahrstil, Einsatzgebiet, Reifen und Untergrund abhängig. Im Durchschnitt wohl irgendwo zwischen 0,8 und 2,5 bar.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. März 2012)

Geschmacksache. 
Fahre meine Reifen wie meine (Feder-) Gabeln, sehr weich. 

Immer probieren.


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2012)

mehr bounce bei weniger druck stimmt so auch nicht.

vergleiche den reifen hier mit einer feder - stärkere feder entspricht mehr druck im reifen. Natürlich brauchts bei mehr druck im reifen auch mehr kraft den 'einzufedern' aber das sollte bei funktionierender technik kein problem sein!


----------



## bike-show.de (19. März 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> ... Im Citytrial, oder beim streetigen Fahren will man tendenziell mehr Rollen, dafür braucuht man auch mehr* Lust.*



So sieht's aus!


----------



## echo trailer (19. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mehr bounce bei weniger druck stimmt so auch nicht.
> 
> vergleiche den reifen hier mit einer feder - stärkere feder entspricht mehr druck im reifen. Natürlich brauchts bei mehr druck im reifen auch mehr kraft den 'einzufedern' aber das sollte bei funktionierender technik kein problem sein!



ich glaube, dass es so ist, dass wenn ein reifen beim absprung beim einfedern bis kurz vor der felge aber nie ganz auf die felge gedrückt wird, dann hat man die optimale federwirkung
wenn man es so betrachtet, dann ist "mehr bounce bei weniger druck" natürlich nicht ganz richtig aber stimmen tut es gewissermaßen schon.
der reifendruck sollte halt genau so hoch sein, dass man den reifen bis kurz vor die felge durch drücken kann, um den maximalen federweg des reifens zu erreichen und somit den maximalen "bounce"

ich hoffe wir verstehen "bounce" hier alle als "die stärke des ausfederns des reifens"

um noch mal das beispiel einer stärkeren feder anzusprechen:
der impuls bei einder starken feder ist selbstverständlich größer als bei einer schwachen feder, solange die betrachteten federwege gleich lang sind.
und genau dieser fall liegt beim reifen vor, würde ich mal sagen:
wenn man plötzlich mehr luft fährt, könnte man theoretisch mehr "bounce" erreichen, wenn man es schafft den gleichen federweg zu erzeugen bzw. (hier konkret) den reifen so weit wie vorher zur felge hin drücken.
wenn man jetzt aber den zustand betrachtet, dass jemand die entscheidende technik perfekt beherrscht, dann wird er von mehr reifendruck eher einen nachteil verspüren, da der angesprochene "bounce" geringer sein wird, weil der reifen nicht bis kurz vor die felge durch gedrückt werden kann.


jetzt im nachhinein frage ich mich allerdings ob der reifendruck denn beim ausfedern..."bounce" überhaupt eine rolle spielt (solange der reifendruck so hoch ist, dass die felge auf keinen fall bis auf den reifen gedrückt wird).... 
denn der druck, den man beim einfedern auf den reifen, der an der kante steht, ausübt, ist immer der gleiche (im idealfall)
eine feder mit kleiner federkonstante würde man weiter eindrücken als eine mit großer federkonstante. beim loslassen würde die weichere feder wahrscheinlich mit gleichem impuls in ihren grundzustand zurück fallen wie die härtere feder.
das kann man dann ja einfach auf nen reifen mit wenig luftdruck (-> niedrige federkonstante) und einem mit hohem luftdruck (-> große federkonstante) vergleichen

könnte man nun eigentlich leicht ausrechnen...bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher welche formeln von belang sind
ist echt ne spannende sache

könnte doch mal jemand ein projekt beim studium draus machen: die bedeutung des reifendrucks, beim fahrrad trial....ist doch mal was neues 
hat was mit physik zu tun....top...eigentlich ganz spannend


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2012)

ich schau mal ob ich dazu was finde. Höchstwarscheinlich aber mit i.was in die richtung volumen/druckarbeit, wobei man dann das ganze nur näherungsweise berechnen kann, da der reifen in der ganzen geschichte sicher noch eine nicht unentscheidene rolle spielt! Man vergleiche nur mal Maxxis 2Ply mit den Conti reifen (rubberqueen) im Bounceverhalten!

Ich habs genau so gemeint wie du auch. 
Ist eh klar das der nutzbare bounce ab einem gewissen reifendruck nachlässt.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. März 2012)

Je weiter der Reifen eingedrückt wird, desto kleiner ist der Anteil der Dämpfung durch den Reifen.


----------

